# Furry damsel in distress comics



## Mr Catnap (Oct 1, 2017)

I've been doing furry art since 2006 and after a good response on Deviant Art I started doing comics based around my catgirls and their damsel in distress role play games.  

If you haven't seen them before I've done an art book which is available to download which is an introduction to my story and characters.
You can get it on my Damsel Comics website here: Damsel Comics



 

There's also a FREE sample available to download if you want a sneak peak!  
http://damselcomics.wixsite.com/home/catnabclub


----------

